# BFN for me and feeling immense sadness..



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I tested today, one day early on a 9 day wait having had 2 blasts transferred. I really thought it had worked as no AF and I have been feeling light headed and nausea. Couldn't believe it when I saw the negative - not a trace of second line.
I just feel so empty and don't know what to do with myself. What went wrong? I did everything I could and everything was going well, the clinic said I had a good chance etc. Just feel like a failure and don't want to give up but now everything I have been working towards over the last 6+weeks has been for a BFN.

Am dreading having to go to work tomorrow, don't want to speak to anyone and certainly don't want to get things back to normal I just want to be pregnant! 

When can I start again? I have some frozen blasts, how does that work now? 
This is my first IVF and didn't realise how hard this would be..
xxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Jennycats  
it's not bloody fair is it !    I'm sorry you got a negative,   
I got one two weeks ago, and am still gutted 
just wanted to send you a big hug,    
it's such a big disappointment, 

you should test again tomorrow though just to be sure, 
some ladies get a negative the day before and then on the day get a positive 

IVF takes such a lot out of us, you were pregnant for two weeks and 
now you're empty, worn out, feel like you've been run over by a tank

You did nothing wrong, it's something that's out of our control, 
just be kind to yourself, can you go sick tomorrow ? 

You're clinic will advice you when you can have your next go, 
have you got an appointment to go and see them yet ?


take good care, 
love and hugs
Maria Christina xxxxxx


----------



## goldielocks (Oct 7, 2006)

Jennycats

So sorry to hear your news...  nothing I can say will make it any easier but I do know how you feel having just got a BFN from my first IVF treatment as well this am...I tested a day early too but I know in my heart of hearts that it's over this time, dreading going to the clinic tomorrow, which they insist upon for a blood test...DH says he'll call them for the result tomorrow pm...so I don't have to get upset again - I have cried so much today - I never thought I could be this sad....I wrote a really emotional post earlier and sort of wish I hadn't now because I feel I really spilled my guts and exposed myself 

Anyway enough of me - my words to you...hang in there....you have some blasts waiting for you and you are young so the chances of success next time are good and increase with number of treatments remember. A lady sent a comforting message to me earlier which said this was not my time but that didn't mean it would never be my time - it helped a bit....It's so hard when the lady's you journey with have better news than you but you are not a failure...it's the process which is imperfect and remember all the positive factors on your side 

I'm not going to work tomorrow and maybe you shouldn't either - call in sick and have a mental health day - you deserve it 

Take care and look after yourself

Goldilocks


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi i just wanted to say im really sorry for your BFN and sending u lots of hugs      

Kate xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just wanted to send you big   i know how devastating it is getting  a    give your self plenty of time to grieve   

pam xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry about your BFN. I know how you feel we had our 1st ICSI in oct/nov 06 and also had a BFN.
Just take it easy, pamper yourself it will get easier with time.

xx


----------



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies - just wanted to say thanks so much for your responses, you have ALL made me feel brighter and not so alone.
This is so hard, I did test again yesterday and still negative although still not AF but hey thats nature for you!
Am going to have follow up apt with consultant this week as just want to know where we go from here and once I have a plan am sure this feeling of 'lost' will go as for now I just don't know what to do with myself and feels as if everythings pointless.
Back at work though, and although it was hard holding back the tears it has taken my mind of of it and so am glad for that.
Take care all you wonderful ladies and hears to us all getting our dream very soon
  
xxxxxxxx


----------

